# Sykes - 10/9



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*Sykes - 10/8*

Headed out to Sykes tonight around 6 or so. Stopped at Gulf Breeze & picked up a couple pounds of menhaden since that appears to be the bait of choice for the bull reds in the bay right now. Out of our group of four, there was only one run all night, & Taylor came out victorious. Not sure if I've ever heard Taylor's 330GT scream so loud. He let the bull run 10-12 seconds before putting the heat on it. After a relatively short fight (only 3-4 minutes) we had her in the drop net. I told Taylor it was his personal record as soon as Nathan started pulling her up. Sure enough, it measured 39.5'', just barely topping his previous record of 38.5''! Taylor has put in a lot of hours fishing & we were all happy for him to finally get a big red at Sykes. Headed out around 11 to get home & grab some food before hitting the hay. 

*Tally*:
*Taylor*: 39.5'' bull
*Caleb*: 0
*Nathan*: Nada (save for a number of white trout & a ground mullet)
*Me*: 0

Tight lines everybody.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice bull! Love that dark gold color! :thumbup:


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Good job !!


----------



## TSchwing (Mar 28, 2013)

The 330 is a winch


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

TSchwing said:


> The 330 is a winch


Yeha, sure looked like a fun fight..


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Yeha, sure looked like a fun fight..


Haha, wonder if he knows you're being sarcastic or not?


----------

